# Cooked lamb bone :(



## Jojitsui (Jan 21, 2013)

Our Staffy ate a cooked lamb bone last night.

She has brought a lot of little fragments up and some have also come out the other end. 

She seems fine in herself and is full of energy. She is drinking but I have taken her food away.

I am unsure what to do as a google search has really frightened me 

Please help!! 

Thanks

JO


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I would just keep an eye on her over the next day or so as it may take some time for the bones to pass through her intestine.

Going forward though you should never offer cooked bone of any kind because they can cause all sorts of problems internally.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Be really careful. My JRT has gotten hold of a few bones over time that ' nice ' people have thrown over their walls perhaps not knowing any better about the dangers of them and it isn't great at all when it comes to them not being able to pass it out the other end. Also watch closely for any signs of discomfort at all. Shaking etc. The last time he had to have a few doses of liquid parrifin (sp) which got him moving but he wasn't right for a few days.


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

I've heard of giving them a slice of bread or 2, so that it pads the stomach from any sharp edges!


----------



## Jojitsui (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks both. She seems to be fine. She is not impressed I have taken her food away from her though. Shall I give it back to her or leave her until tomorrow.


----------



## Jojitsui (Jan 21, 2013)

I might try the bread now. Thanks


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

Jojitsui said:


> I might try the bread now. Thanks


I've not tried it so can't say if it works, just seen it mentioned a few times with similar accidents!


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

"Giving your dog something soft like white bread will act as a cushion in their stomach, protecting their delicate stomach lining from being scratched by the jagged edges of the bones."


----------



## Jojitsui (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks she has just eaten a bread roll. Due to all the snow there is a shortage of bread so that is all we have!!


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm a bit confused. Surely uncooked bones can also be sharp?


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Old Shep said:


> I'm a bit confused. Surely uncooked bones can also be sharp?


When you cook them they become brittle and it this that can cause the problem.


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

Raw bones can be dangerous, but there _a lot_ safer than cooked. Cooked bones are brittle and splinter into sharp points!


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

Jojitsui said:


> Thanks she has just eaten a bread roll. Due to all the snow there is a shortage of bread so that is all we have!!


That should be fine! Hope she's ok!


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I gave my puppy a raw chicken wing once, but didn't repeat it when I saw the size and sharpness of some of the splinters he passed. They were exactly like needles. I watched him for days after to make sure he hadn't perforated his gut.

Never again!


----------



## Jojitsui (Jan 21, 2013)

I think cooked ones splinter while uncooked don't. I might be wrong though.


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

Old Shep said:


> I gave my puppy a raw chicken wing once, but didn't repeat it when I saw the size and sharpness of some of the splinters he passed. They were exactly like needles. I watched him for days after to make sure he hadn't perforated his gut.
> 
> Never again!


My pup was eating duck wings at 8 weeks old! She's now 18 weeks and eats lamb spine/ribs and pork ribs with no problem!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

In Germany it's recommended that you get the dog to eat as much sauerkraut as possible. This is also the case if the dog swallows glass. Not sure how much padding is left as bread goes "through" as it's quite highly processed.



Old Shep said:


> I'm a bit confused. Surely uncooked bones can also be sharp?





Old Shep said:


> I gave my puppy a raw chicken wing once, but didn't repeat it when I saw the size and sharpness of some of the splinters he passed. They were exactly like needles. I watched him for days after to make sure he hadn't perforated his gut.
> 
> Never again!


Still on your anti-raw crusade I see. Didn't you feed dogs bones. As you yourself stated


Old Shep said:


> I feed my adult dogs raw bones now and again as they enjoy them and I believe they are good for their mental health and teeth


Just how many needle like splinters did you see when feeding these?


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

My! You have gone to a lot of trouble! Must have taken you ages to find those old posts

I do feed them ox tails occasionally and, less often, heads of ox femur. These seem much less likely to splinter. The end sections of the oxtail are cartilage and not bone- I give these to the pup.

As for chicken wings as I said, Never again!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Old Shep said:


> My! You have gone to a lot of trouble! Must have taken you ages to find those old posts


Actually about 30 seconds.. Search is wonderful when someone argues against something which I remember they admit to doing themselves. 

The raw bones we don't feed are the leg bones from large herbivores. They are dense and have been known to break dogs teeth. You'll find a growing number of breeders actually wean dogs onto raw including giving chicken wings etc.

One example: Almost 5 weeks old | Miraval Portuguese Water Dogs


----------



## Jojitsui (Jan 21, 2013)

Think uncooked bones do not splinter but cooked ones do. i might be wrong though!


----------



## Jojitsui (Jan 21, 2013)

She seems fine this morning. Is sleeping and snoring her little head off. We ahev been out for 3 walks already and she is full of energy 
Thank you for all taking the time to reply  x


----------

